# Johann Sebastian Bach



## Charles (Jul 13, 2005)

> Just spent the regular morning hour at the piano. Spent the whole time on one aria of the Passion that kept pulling me into its spell. While playing I thought *what a privledge it is to be able to bring Bach's profound religious emotion out of an instrument*. I feel indebted to Bach for showing me the depths of sorrow and making me feel it in a way that no other medium ever has.


Spotted on a Blog​


----------



## Talia (Apr 13, 2006)

*Have you had a look at our JS Bach selection at Kevinmayhewltd.com?
I think you'd be impressed. I'm actually a Bach fan myself, although I play on flute. I know exactly what you mean! Don't you think its wonderful how a piece of music can move you so completley?
I think you summed it up perfectly, in the term 'spell'.
Talia *


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

I was listening the other day to Bach's Cantata No. 8 - there is a soprano aria there that is just divine. Well, I put it on again yesterday and before the few bars of oboe introduction were over (this supported by simple throbbing low strings) I just knew (once again) that this Bach was sent to move me to the core of my being. I was humbled by the sheer majesty of such ideas.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I love Bach Violin Concerto No 1 in A Minor from Bach CD. Joshua Bell and Academy of St Martin in the Fields. It is beautifully performed and amazing.


----------



## Charles (Jul 13, 2005)

Some say that Bach's most significant creations have been the Cantatas that he wrote and performed, Sunday for Sunday, for church services throughout the year. And still, in Germany, you can hear them on Sunday mornings on the radio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't forget his piano concerto's.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles said:


> Spotted on a Blog​


I believe any of the six Sarabande from the Keyboard Partitas may affect you in the same way. Even many of Bach's secular works are hymns to God's glory.


----------

